# DBM Energy Rolls Out Second Kolibri-powered Car



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Found some stats on the original car with 100 kwh pack from this site:
http://www.le-mobile.de/index.php?lang=en&page=32

Donorcar: Audi A2 1.4i BJ 2004
Range: 600 km @ 80 km/h
Max-Speed: 130 km/h
E-Motor:22 kW / 37 kW peak
Battery capacity: 100 kWh
Charger: 10 kW on-board Kabel
Curb weight: 1.260 kg
Brake: Mechanical with brake power assist and electrical regeneration
Steering: Elektrohydraulic powersteering
Heating: Electric heater
Seats: 4


----------

